# Cats obsessed with the sink!



## Leanne2112 (Aug 13, 2010)

So, it started with Timmy, he started to become interested when we were at the sink washing dishes and so on, he'd just sit and watch from the window sill Slowly it started turning into him running into the room when he heard the water going on. Now it's at the point where we have to lock him out of the room when we're doing anything at the sink, he claws wildly at running water and I'm worried he might get hurt if the water is hot etc. It's almost like the water torments him (he seems so fixed on the water he looks upset at times). 

The worst part is that we adopted our new kitty, Gordon, 8 weeks ago and he's starting to do it too, he copies everything Timmy does. Does anyone else have a kitty that does this? Any ideas what I can do?


----------



## Leanne2112 (Aug 13, 2010)

This is Timmy showing you


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Are they by any chance part Siamese? Or Bengal? There are types of cats that just love water and will run to it when you've got the tap running. I wouldn't worry too much about if the water is hot, if they get burned from the water, they'll eventfully learn to make sure it isn't going to burn them. 

If you really want to stop them, it might be possible. I've never tried, since it doesn't bother me and I just laugh when my aunts cat does this. You might try say "no!" in a stern voice and put them on the ground when they go after the water in the sink. They might realise they can't jump up and play with the water... eventually. But some cats are just stubborn and won't listen... they'll do it just to spite you!


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

When my cat jumps on the counter, I spray her with a water bottle. Even though she likes to look at running water, she hates that water bottle. In fact, all I have to do is point the bottle in her direction and she runs before I have a chance to spray it.


----------



## April0684 (Sep 5, 2010)

Salem loves water too. If the sink or bathtub facet is dripping he will hit at it with his paws and one night he even jumped into the tub while it was draining with a good inch of water still in the tub draining out and just walked around in it lol!

My mom has 4 cats 2 boys and 2 girls the girls will only drink water out of the sink now they have such an addiction. Mom has water bowls in the kitchen and pantry but they will jump up on the bathroom counters and you can either let the sink run just a little stream and they will lap it as it is running out of the facet or now she just plugs the sink up and fills it just a tad with water and they will lap it up that way. They wait for you to enter the bathroom and jump up on the counter to let you know they are thirsty lol.

I would go with kittywitty's advice and use a water bottle if you wanted to stop the behavior. I use a water bottle when salem starts trying to tear up the blinds and after the first time or two you never have to spray them because they learn and when they see you pick up the water bottle they will get down knowing if they don't they will get sprayed so now I just pick up the bottle and show it to him instead of actually sraying him.


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

Tuffy loves water too - the first time I took a bubble bath after I got him - I thought for a minute he was going to jump in with me but he just laid on the edge and batted in the water and bubbles. I think it's adorable!


----------



## raecarrow (Oct 27, 2009)

kittywitty said:


> When my cat jumps on the counter, I spray her with a water bottle. Even though she likes to look at running water, she hates that water bottle. In fact, all I have to do is point the bottle in her direction and she runs before I have a chance to spray it.


Or you can run your fingers under the tap and flick the water dropplets at them. This works just as well. Teddy used to jump on the counter when I did dishes to watch but I don't like his dirty feet where I make my food so I flicked water at him. Now he only counter surfs when I'm not looking (I sometimes find footprints on the counter)


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I say give him a sponge and teach him to do the dishes FOR you.


----------



## CataholicsAnonymous (Dec 4, 2006)

Well, I just live with it (as I do with all my cats' idiosyncrasies....). Snickelfritz helps with dishwashing and rinsing, but her favorite place is the bathroom sink. When she hears me go in the bathroom, she flies in the room and jumps from me to the sink, usually taking a portion of my thighs with her. I have to turn the faucet to drip and then she'll play with the drops fo a little while. After that, she turns her head to the side and lets the water drip on her cheek and dribble onto her tongue so she can lap it up. By this time, Theodora has come into the bathroom. I have to 'scoot' forward on the throne so she has room behind me. She's a "flush-watcher" -- if I take too long to finish, she BITES me on the butt to hurry me up! I'm surprised she hasn't learned to push the handle; heaven knows I've showed her enough times. Oh, but we're no done yet! After Theo watches the toilet water swirl away, she jumps to the sink and we have to have our "where'd the water go?" fun there, too. She looks at me, then at the faucet, and gets so excited she trembles. I pull the knob up to close the plug and run some water into the sink. Her excitement doubles when I say, "Ready???" I then quickly push the knob down to let the water exit. We have to go through the whole up-Ready?-down process 3-4 times before she has had enough fun. 

Do I need a non-cat life? Obviously.


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

Yeah, some cats just love water so much that even a zillion "No!" *put cat on floor*s isn't going to do it.

At the shelter, there's quite a few cats that like to play in the water, while I fill their water bowls.
There's this one cat that curls up in the sink, when it's not being used, and naps. Which I don't mind, because otherwise he's underfoot and getting into things... oh how I wish InkPaw would get adopted soon, so somebody ELSE can deal with his antics! LOL


----------



## kalena (Nov 21, 2010)

My mom's cat goes into the bathroom, hops up into the sink and will meow until someone turns the water so it just slightly drips on him. He loves to lay in the sink and have the water drip on him... a lot of times when we go over there he comes running with a wet side. He will lay in that sink for hours on end ... we thought it was a bit strange but maybe not after reading some of the posts..


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

CataholicsAnonymous said:


> Well, I just live with it (as I do with all my cats' idiosyncrasies....). Snickelfritz helps with dishwashing and rinsing, but her favorite place is the bathroom sink. When she hears me go in the bathroom, she flies in the room and jumps from me to the sink, usually taking a portion of my thighs with her. I have to turn the faucet to drip and then she'll play with the drops fo a little while. After that, she turns her head to the side and lets the water drip on her cheek and dribble onto her tongue so she can lap it up. By this time, Theodora has come into the bathroom. I have to 'scoot' forward on the throne so she has room behind me. She's a "flush-watcher" -- if I take too long to finish, she BITES me on the butt to hurry me up! I'm surprised she hasn't learned to push the handle; heaven knows I've showed her enough times. Oh, but we're no done yet! After Theo watches the toilet water swirl away, she jumps to the sink and we have to have our "where'd the water go?" fun there, too. She looks at me, then at the faucet, and gets so excited she trembles. I pull the knob up to close the plug and run some water into the sink. Her excitement doubles when I say, "Ready???" I then quickly push the knob down to let the water exit. We have to go through the whole up-Ready?-down process 3-4 times before she has had enough fun.
> 
> Do I need a non-cat life? Obviously.


ROFL!! I enjoyed your sink stories. As for whether you need a non-cat life...it sounds to me like you're having lots of fun with your current cat life!


----------

